# Need a June Grass Report Please...



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Has anyone surf fished within the last week and could give a report on June Grass? I went sharkin with BeerItSelf 2 weeks ago and the June Grass made shark fishing impossible.

Wondering if the storm last week took care of the problem. Any updates would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I think all this north wind we've had has pushed it out. I surfed a few days ago and didn't see any


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've fished Perdido Pass and Gulf Shores beaches a few times in the past 2 weeks and the grass has cleared out pretty good.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Great! Thanks guys!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Water was clean this morning in Navarre, no grass and lots of life


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Clean as can be in Destin. Gorgeous out here right now.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Very bad at Ft. Morgan yesterday (monday)


----------

